# I get great results with Barnes TSX bullets



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

What kind of shooting results for accuracy and hunting results have you all experienced with the TSX bullet especially the 180gr TSX in 30 Cal ? I will be testing this week the 180gr TSX in my 30-06 AI. My OAL in my Lilja barreled AI is 3.232" and I hope this is enough jump for the TSX. I have found in my 300WBY, 257WBY, 30-06, and 7mmSTW, that if I give the TSX .050" or slightly more that my groups will be under an inch at 100yds. In fact what really was surprising at first in using the TSX was the fact, that no matter which cartridge I have mentioned above I get fantastic if not phenomenal groups out of the TSX. I will be using the following powders, RL-19, RL-22, IMR4350, Norma MRP, and H-4831. I weigh each box of TSX. I make sure brass is the same length, and I get the best results with Weatherby brass and in my other cartridges I use Winchester brass. I use CCI 250 primers in Magnums and Fed. 210 in standard cartridges. I really like the 180gr bullet in 30 cal. and there are so many good ones made today. Killed a big white tail buck last season with a 180gr Accubond and it did it's job. And I dropped a large hog when going hunting in the swamps in another state with the 180gr TSX and it did it's job in spades. Tuesday or Wed morning of this week will be fun at the range and I will also be sighting in my BDC scopes for the 300WBY and 257WBY for this up coming hunting season. Yep, going to have some fun.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The .05 off the lands ought not surprise you, it's what Barnes suggests. I have yet to speak with anyone who couldn't make them shoot very well. I'll be trying out some 168's in a 300Win when I get a day, they're loaded, I need the wind to go down.

I've had very good luck with 200's in a 300Win Mag. 140's in a 270Win, and 85's in a 243Win. I may try 120's in a 7-08 also.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Horsager, frankly, I think they are the best bullet for just doing it all. I believe it allows Magnums to kill up close and far off. I just love them. You would not believe how the 180gr holds up under the 3200fps plus out of my 300WBY hitting something up close and it is just a devastating bullet and at the same time open up on real long shots. It has all but shut down me using any other bullet. :beer:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Having killed an elk, a dozen deer, and several coyotes with them at ranges from 50 to over 500yds I think I know exactly how they'll hold up. Bought my 1st box of TSX's from Connie Brooks herself when they introduced them @ SCI in early 2004.

I've got better than 500 of them loaded for different calibers and makings for more than another 1000. To say I've "bought into" the bullets performance would be an understatement.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

I say you have bought into them and I understand why you have. Something is going to have to come along that is better but that would be hard to see in the near future. Can't say enough bought these TSX's except if anyone is reading this beside you and me Horsager they should try them. :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Once upon a time befor the tsx came out I tried some 100gr xbt bullets in my 25-06 but it didn't care for them. I think I got a bad batch of bullets that got cut from some hard wire. I put one of them thru a good sized mulie that a buddy had gut shot and it penciled thru without doing any serious damage. My buddys were giving me hell about missing that deer (even the dummy that gut shot the poor ba$tard) until we found the holes in him while skinning him out.  
From what I've heard they've got the metalurgy down now so this year I'm going to try the 110gr tsx in my 270wsm. My gun likes them but load development and target practice is getting expencive. :lol:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

I am having such good preformance out of my TSX loads in 300WBY, 257WBY, 22-250 that if I get good groups in my 30-06 AI I will but stop using other bullets. Dispatched a 304 pound hog at 45yds the other day in a swamp with the 300WBY 180gr and it lifted him up off his feet and passed throught the right shoulder clean out the the back ham on the other side. The pig was dead before he hit the ground. Yep, if I get good groups with my 06 AI it will all but shut down me using other bullets. I really like them and they shoot good if you give them that little jump they need. :beer:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Well I tried them in my 30-06 Ackley Imp and got 2926FPS with 3421ft pound of energy using MRP and a group size of .732 although I know I pulled the third round.










I will be using the TSX 180gr in all my 30 cal. now and 100gr in my 257.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I did a little penetration testing today in which I put the 110gr tsx againced winchesters 130gr ballistic silvertip factory load. I've used the factory load againced a tough california hog with good results so I figured that if the lightweight tsx could match or better it, I could trust it for use againced large bodied mulies. At 250 yards the bst penetrated 7.5 inches of compressed wet magazine papper and the tsx made it thru 10.5 inches of the same media. Admitidley, the media was way tougher than any deer but I wanted to stress the bullets. The tsx ended up with a larger frontal diameter and left a much more uniform wound channel.








The ballistic tip had a recovered weight of 73.6grs while the tsx weighed in at 109.6 grs. Guess which one I'm gonna hunt with this year?! :beer:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

clampdaddy said:


> I did a little penetration testing today in which I put the 110gr tsx againced winchesters 130gr ballistic silvertip factory load. I've used the factory load againced a tough california hog with good results so I figured that if the lightweight tsx could match or better it, I could trust it for use againced large bodied mulies. At 250 yards the bst penetrated 7.5 inches of compressed wet magazine papper and the tsx made it thru 10.5 inches of the same media. Admitidley, the media was way tougher than any deer but I wanted to stress the bullets. The tsx ended up with a larger frontal diameter and left a much more uniform wound channel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen, it is the bullet that makes rifles more useful whether up close or far off. Thanks for taking the time to do the demo. That is why my 180gr TSX moving 3287fps will out preform a 200gr bonded any day of the week and can do damage that 225-250 grain in 338 can barely do. I use a 100gr in my 257 and it will out preform other bullets in bigger cal. when shooting larger deer :sniper:


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I also cannot say enough about those TSX's. I have used them in all my rifles(.300 RUM, .338RUM, 7mm RUM, .264WM and 6.5-06AI) and they have done nothing but produced outstanding accuracy and dead game. I shot a whitetail deer 2 years ago with my .338 RUM using the 210gr TSX at 3376fps and the deer quite moving at impact in mid stride and coasted to the ground. It was the most dramatic kill I have ever seen the deer was running away and at impact it's leggs just stopped and it coasted to the ground. I also find myself having no more reasons to shoot anything else in the hunting fields. Oh by the way I just ran my .264WM loaded with RL25 and the 130gr TSX over the chrony I'm getting 3456fps with 1/2 to 3/4 in groups! I can't ask for better results than that. I can't wait to see what I'm going to get with the 120gr TSX's out of my 6.5-06AI.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I finally got to slam a couple critters with my 110gr TSX load from my 270wsm. Both of them hit the ground before I could recover from recoil. The deer took the shot thru the lungs which was a bit surprizing because I expected him to run a little after the shot. The coyote was a heart/double lunger but they aren't very hard to kill anyways. Those loads made two new converts out of my hunting partners who said that a 110gr bullet wasn't heavy enough for deer and that a solid copper bullet wouldn't do enough damage to cause an instant kill with a shot to the chest cavity. Now they want me to load 130s for thier winchester and weatherby .300s.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

What ever happened to Beartooth? Is he on Safari or something. I haven't seen any post from him in some time.


----------

